
Ask HN: What are the most creative things to do with friends (Online)? - saadalem
I&#x27;m asking you this because of the quarantaine, and even in normal life ! 
I would love to hear some creative ideas.
======
jimbob45
Portal 2 multiplayer takes a fair amount of creative thinking and teamwork.

------
detaro
Get a Minecraft server!

------
Venkatesh10
Play multiplayer games

